# Technical Drawing/Drafting Books?



## Jelly (3 Oct 2015)

Can anyone recommend a comprehensive text on drafting, as documented elsewhere on the forum, I'm currently in the process of making punch, die and toolholder for a flypress, and have had to prepare engineering drawings of the parts before I machine them.

As the drawings are forecmy own reference it doesn't matter too much, but it's tested my knowledge of technical drawing, and I'd really like to learn more, as i intend to move on to more complicated projects in time to come.

(Before anyone mentions it, i really dislike sketchup and no longer have access to a licence of solidedge or solidworks so CAD is out... Plus hand drawing is far more relaxing.)


----------



## RobinBHM (3 Oct 2015)

Maybe a coursework book for engineering drawing would help.

There used to be a British Standard for drawing, BS 308 from memory, but wouldve changed to a ISO standard many years ago.

I have always preferred drawing by hand, but am finally teaching myself cad, its a very steep learning curve, but getting there slowly. 

I did both O level and A level engineering drawing. There is no doubt correctly set out drawings are worthwhile and its a very useful discipline to learn, even if graduating to cad later on.


----------



## HOJ (4 Oct 2015)

Cant help with books, developed my own style of hand drawing, drawing board is now used as a layout table in my office, use CAD all the time now, in order to make changes and alterations, easier, last set of drawings I made had 20 + customer revisions!

Draftsight is a good option if you choose to use CAD, the basic version is free: 

http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/free-download/


----------



## RogerP (4 Oct 2015)

Can't help with a book but saw this on-line. Dunno if it's too basic for you but it looked interesting to me.

http://www.me.umn.edu/courses/me2011/ha ... orial.html


----------



## Cheshirechappie (5 Oct 2015)

'Workshop Drawing' by Tubal Cain ( number 13 in the 'Workshop Practice' series) has been around for some years. It's only a slim volume, but it's written by an ex-draughtsman in a very accessible style, and is remarkably comprehensive for it's size. Costs about £7. Highly recommended.


----------



## ddoc (30 Dec 2015)

HOJ":1n2uiifh said:


> Cant help with books, developed my own style of hand drawing, drawing board is now used as a layout table in my office, use CAD all the time now, in order to make changes and alterations, easier, last set of drawings I made had 20 + customer revisions!
> 
> Draftsight is a good option if you choose to use CAD, the basic version is free:



Hi, just as an aside to your recommendation of Drafsight - which is, in my opinion a great product for 2D drafting and Free.

For those looking for full 3D Autocad functionality but at a fraction of the price of Autocad, I'd recommend a program called Progecad. If you are familiar with Autocad then migrating to Progecad is seamless absolutely no learning curve at all.

I've been using Progecad for three or four years now and highly recommend it.

like most software, they have a 30 day free trial.

Kind regards

Dave.


----------



## Jacob (30 Dec 2015)

This is a nice one, more architectural than engineering, but appropriate for furniture design. Only 1p on Amazon!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0713133686/r ... g=UTF8&me=


----------



## Andy RV (9 Jan 2016)

BS8888!


----------

